# My latest auction!!



## copperkid_18 (Jul 20, 2010)

here they are....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120596783137&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 20, 2010)

There you go you are getting the hang of it. Good work there. And good luck.


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 20, 2010)

Very well done. I'm impressed that you provided full disclosure on values removed. 

Harold


----------



## goldenchild (Jul 20, 2010)

Excellent use of black scribbles to omit certain items. I LOVE IT!


----------



## butcher (Jul 21, 2010)

I had to bid, don't normally buy on ebay, but looks like there may be some parts on those boards for my electronic scrap bin, I hope we both get something we can use. :lol:


----------



## copperkid_18 (Aug 11, 2010)

here is another one!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120607781171&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 11, 2010)

I hope you Mom knows that you are selling her stuff! :lol: 

Just kidding son! When I was your age, the latest fad in school
was to put stickers all over the notebooks we carried around.
The best ones were from auto MFG's with brands like Fram,
Zoom, Holley, etc. We would write away to the MFG's and they would
send them to us for free and we would sell them to our classmates! :lol: 

Is this a great country or what?!?!?!??!?! 8)


----------



## joem (Aug 11, 2010)

glorycloud said:


> I hope you Mom knows that you are selling her stuff! :lol:
> 
> Just kidding son! When I was your age, the latest fad in school
> was to put stickers all over the notebooks we carried around.
> ...



I used to do the same with harley davidson and they would send posters, stickers, and brochures
ahhh good times


----------

